# BFP FET clear blue reading



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi 👋🏻 

I’ve just got a BFP 9dp5dt FET. I used a clear blue digital and got the reading 2-3 weeks. Surely it’s too early for such a high reading? I was expecting it to say 1-2 weeks? It’s making me worry it’s faulty. 

This is my 3rd FET and my 3rd BFP but much past two pregnancy’s ended with early miscarriage at 8 weeks. So I’m feeling very anxious.

Many thanks for any advice or guidance x


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

Would a 9+5 make you 14 days so it could be showing as 2 weeks, or perhaps it is twins  

Congratulations by the way!!!


----------



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply! My official testing date isn’t until Tuesday I was naughty and tested early. 

I only had one embryo put back so doubtful it’s twins. I don’t like these clear blue Digitals. They make me stress! My clinic doesn’t do bloods so I always feel a bit in the dark when it comes to hcg levels


----------



## Tigs33 (Jan 31, 2014)

I do believe that the embryo's split later for twins, as long as it is a BFP !!! I hope you enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

It does sound like twins to me...I got 2-3 weeks on a Clearblue Digital at 9dp5dt and I had twins. It could be the embryo has split. However I have seen some ladies with high HCG levels who have had singletons, so you never know.

Congratulations and enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

Wow really! Did you have 2 embryos put back? I’m just hoping we get to the early scan and there is a heartbeat. I don’t think I could take it again. Trying to stay positive. Thanks so much for your reply and well wishes


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

If you can have blood drawn somewhere privately, it would be good. Sometimes, if the number is high, it indicates the gender:a girl 
Mine was high on day 10, almost 300 and indeed, the scan showed a girl
Anyhow, try not to worry and take things day by day, as we all do in this journey. Good luck!


----------



## Flossy47 (Aug 31, 2012)

I know defo need to just take it one day at a time. Hate feeling so worried. Trying so hard to keep busy and remind myself how lucky I am to be pregnant! We are private patients so I think I might ask for a blood draw ( demand if needs be as would have to pay for it either way!). Thanks for the advice. It’s really interesting to know high hcg sometimes indicates a girl, I didn’t know that! 🙂


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Honestly, it doesn’t matter that much. Yes a high hcg can indicate twins but not always. I had a high hcg, I was at the end of 4 weeks and a value of 11 000, wasn’t an ivf pregnancy and I didn’t want to test early. I had a singleton...and a boy! Good luck with the scan.


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

If I were you I would have a blood draw...I know how worrying all this can be. A high HCG level is usually a good thing though...it indicates either twins or a strong singleton. And yes, high HCG often indicates a girl, or in my case, girls     My HCG level at day 11 was nearly 1000, and I immediately thought it was twins, and girls - and I was right!


Good luck!


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Yes Flossy, even research based on data collected confirms that high hcg in early stages of pregnancy indicates female gender. With my boy, on day 10, it was only 91 and he was a hatched or hatching blastocyst whereas the girl was a hatched one.


----------

